# Shock and Awe - Historic run 9.589 Seconds @ 152 MPH!!!



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice job, neighbor! Congratulations.

B


----------



## Bugrug (Jun 7, 2016)

That looked like a head rush. Great job. You might want to look into that shimmy and shake from the rear end though. That looked worrisome to this novice.


----------

